# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ذهبت إمرأة تشتكي عند رسول الله صل الله عليه وسلم من زوجها .

## احمد ابو انس

ذهبت إمرأة تشتكي عند رسول الله صل الله عليه وسلم من زوجها .
كان زوجها يدعوا الناس في بيتها ويكرمهم وكثرة الضيوف سبب لها المشقة والتعب. فخرجت من عند رسول الله ولم تجد الجواب منه ، وبعد فترة ذهب رسول الله إلى زوجها وقال له إني ضيف في بيتك اليوم ، سعد الزوج بالخبر وذهب إلى زوجته وأخبرها إن ضيفا عندنا اليوم وهو رسول الله . 
سعدت الزوجة بالخبر وطبخت كل ما لذ وطاب وهي راضية ومن طيب خاطرها .
وعندما ذهب رسول الله إليهم ونال كرمهم وطيبة ورضى الزوجة قال للزوج عندما أخرج من بيتك دع زوجتك تنظر إلى الباب الذي أخرج منه .
فنظرت الزوجة إلى رسول الله وهو يخرج من بيتها والدواب والعقارب وكل ضرر يخرج وراء رسول الله . فتعجبت الزوجة من شدة الموقف فقال لها رسول الله هكذا دائماً عندما يخرج الضيوف من بيتك يخرج كل البلاء والضرر والدواب من منزلك . فهنا الحكمة من إكرام الضيف وعدم الضجر .

ما صحة هذه القصة؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لم أهتد لها، وما أظنها تصح

----------


## طاهر النعيمي

*ألتعبير ركيك ولا أظنه يرقى الى مستوى التعبير في ذلك الزمان والمحتوى غير قابل للتصديق دون سند محكم*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة.

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الحمد لله على توفيقه

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

علامات الوضع ظاهرة عليها .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا .شيخنا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.facebook.com/38314058509...12938525450287

----------


## احمد ابو انس

السؤال : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. اريد ان اعرف صحة هذا الحديت .جزاك الله خيرا.

ذهبت إمرأة  تشتكي عند رسول الله صل الله عليه وآله وسلم من زوجها . .. كان زوجها يدعوا الناس في بيتها ويكرمهم وكثرة الضيوف سبب لها المشقة والتعب  . 

فخرجت من عند رسول الله ولم تجد الجواب منه ، وبعد فترة ذهب رسول الله إلى زوجها وقال له إني ضيف في بيتك اليوم ، سعد الزوج بالخبر وذهب إلى زوجته وأخبرها إن ضيفا عندنا اليوم وهو رسول الله . 

سعدت الزوجة بالخبر وطبخت كل ما لذ وطاب وهي راضية ومن طيب خاطرها .

وعندما ذهب رسول الله إليهم ونال كرمهم وطيبة ورضى الزوجة قال للزوج عندما أخرج من بيتك دع زوجتك تنظر إلى الباب الذي أخرج منه .

فنظرت الزوجة إلى رسول الله وهو يخرج من بيتها والدواب والعقارب وكل ضرر يخرج وراء رسول الله . 

فصعقت  الزوجة من شدة الموقف وتعجبت مما رآت 

فقال لها رسول الله هكذا دائما عندما يخرج الضيوف من بيتكِ يخرج كل البلاء والضرر والدواب من منزلكِ 

فهنا الحكمة من إكرام الضيف وعدم الضجر.

البيت الذي يكثر فيه الضيوف .. بيت يحبه الله. . . ما أجمل البيت المفتوح للصغير والكبير. بيت تتنزل فيه رحمات وبركات السماء قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إذا أراد الله بقوم خيراً أهدى لهم هدية. قالوا: وما تلك الهدية؟ قال: الضيف ينزل برزقه، ويرتحل بذنوب أهل البيت ". 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل بيت لا يدخل فيه الضيف لا تدخله الملائكة ". وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " الضيف دليل الجنة ". وقال أمير المؤمنين : " ما من مؤمن يحب الضيف إلا ويقوم من قبره ووجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر فينظر أهل الجمع، فيقولون: ما هذا إلا نبي مرسل! فيقول ملك: هذا مؤمن يحب الضيف ويكرم الضيف، ولا سبيل له إلا أن يدخل الجنة..

جعل الله بيوتنا منهم وكتبنا جميعا من اهل الجنه برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله : 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :




أما قصة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع تلك المرأة فهي خرافة وحبكة ورواية وضعها كذاب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا وجود لها .




أما ما يسنب إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم من قوله:"إذا أراد الله بقوم خيراً أهدى لهم هدية. قالوا: وما تلك الهدية؟ قال: الضيف ينزل برزقه، ويرتحل بذنوب أهل البيت".




فقد رواه الديلمي :"أخبرنا أبو محمد الحسن بن أحمد الحافظ كتابة أخبرنا أبو عثمان الصابونى ثنا عبد اللَّه بن حامد أنا ابن بلال البزاز ثنا سحفويه بن ماربار ثنا معروف بن حسان ثنا زياد الأعلم عن الحسن عن أنس به".




قلت : معروف بن حسان منكر الحديث، قال ابن عدي:"منكر الحديث".قال ابن أبي حاتم، عَن أبيه:"مجهول".

قال الخليلي :" له في الحديث والأدب محل وروى كتاب العين عن الخليل بن أحمد وروى عن عمر بن ذر نسخة لا يتابعه أحد".




ثم رواه من طريق آخر:"قال أبو الشيخ حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن معدان ثنا أيوب بن على بن الهيصر ثنا زياد بن سيار عن عزة بنت أبي قرصافة عن أبيها قال: قال رسول اللَّه -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم-: "إذا أراد اللَّه بقوم خيرا أهدى إليهم هدية، قالوا يا رسول اللَّه وما تلك الهدية؟ فال: الضيف ينزل برزقه ويرتحل وقد غفر اللَّه لأهل المنزل".




قلت : زياد بن سيار، قال البخاري:"روى عنه الطيب بن زبان".قال ابن حبان:" أحاديثه مستقيمة إذا كان دونه ثقة". وفي توثيق ابن حبان ما فيه.

وعزة بنت أبي قرصافة، مجهولة.

وأيوب بن علي بن الهيصم، قال فيه أبو حاتم:"شيخ". قال بن أبي حاتم :" وإذا قيل شيخ فهو بالمنزلة الثالثة يكتب حديثه وينظر فيه".







ورواه أيضا من طريق:" أبي عبد الرحمن السلمى:ثنا محمد بن نصر بن أشكاب عن الحسين بن محمد بن أسد عن منصور ابن أسد عن أحمد بن عبد اللَّه عن إسحاق بن نجيح عن عطاء الخراسانى عن أبي ذر عن النبي -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- قال: "الضيف يأتى برزقه ويرحل بذنوب القوم يمحص عنهم ذنوبهم".




قلت : آفته إسحاق بن نجيح، فهو إسحاق بن نجيح الأزدى ، أبو صالح ، و يقال أبو يزيد ، الملطى. قال ابن حجر:"كذوبه".قال أحمد:"هو من أكذب الناس".وقال يحيى: "معروف بالكذب ووضع الحديث".وقال يعقوب الفسوي:"لا يكتب حديثه".وقال النسائي والدارقطني: "متروك".







وأما حديث:"كل بيت لا يدخل فيه الضيف لا تدخله الملائكة". فهذا لا أصل له عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما ذكره الغزالي في (أحياء علوم الدين) عن أنس من غير أصل.




وحديث:"الضيف دليل الجنة ". لا وجود له.

وقول علي ذاك أيضا لا وجود له.

وقد وردت نصوص كثيرة في فضل إكرام الضيف،

قال ربنا:"هل أتاك حديث ضيف إبراهيم المكرمين إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال سلام قوم منكرون فراغ إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين".

وقال:"ولقد جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا سلاما قال سلام فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ".

قال القرطبي:" في هذه الآية من أدب الضيف أن يعجل قراه ، فيقدم الموجود الميسر في الحال ، ثم يتبعه بغيره إن كان له جدة ، ولا يتكلف ما يضر به . والضيافة من مكارم الأخلاق ، ومن آداب الإسلام ، ومن خلق النبيين والصالحين . وإبراهيم أول من أضاف".(أحكام القرآن).

وعن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال:"انطلق نفر من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفرة سافروها حتى نزلوا على حي من أحياء العرب فاستضافوهم فأبوا أن يضيفوهم فلدغ سيد ذلك الحي فسعوا له بكل شيء لا ينفعه شيء فقال بعضهم لو أتيتم هؤلاء الرهط الذين نزلوا لعله أن يكون عند بعضهم شيء فأتوهم فقالوا يا أيها الرهط إن سيدنا لدغ وسعينا له بكل شيء لا ينفعه فهل عند أحد منكم من شيء فقال بعضهم نعم والله إني لأرقي ولكن والله لقد استضفناكم فلم تضيفونا فما أنا براق لكم حتى تجعلوا لنا جعلا فصالحوهم على قطيع من الغنم".(متفق عليه).




قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه".(متفق عليه).

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"ما في الناس مثل رجل آخذ برأس فرسه، يجاهد في سبيل الله عز وجل، ويجتنب شرور الناس، ومثل آخر باد في نعمة يقري ضيفه ويعطي حقه".(صحيح رواه أحمد).




وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:" لا خير فيمن لا يضيف ".(حسن رواه أحمد).




وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"إن لزورك عليك حقا".(متفق عليه).



وعن أبي هريرة، قال:"جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: إني مجهود، فأرسل إلى بعض نسائه، فقالت: والذي بعثك بالحق، ما عندي إلا ماء، ثم أرسل إلى أخرى، فقالت مثل ذلك، حتى قلن كلهن مثل ذلك: لا، والذي بعثك بالحق، ما عندي إلا ماء، فقال: من يضيف هذا الليلة رحمه الله؟، فقام رجل من الأنصار، فقال: أنا، يا رسول الله، فانطلق به إلى رحله، فقال لامرأته: هل عندك شيء؟ قالت: لا إلا قوت صبياني، قال: فعلليهم بشيء، فإذا دخل ضيفنا فأطفئ السراج، وأريه أنا نأكل، فإذا أهوى ليأكل، فقومي إلى السراج حتى تطفئيه، قال: فقعدوا وأكل الضيف، فلما أصبح غدا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: قد عجب الله من صنيعكما بضيفكما الليلة".(متفق عليه).






والله الموفق.

(قاسم اكحيلات).

----------

